# Question on installing pl files



## sossego (Jan 12, 2012)

I decided to build the S4P from the NASA code site. The files are .ksh, .pl, .sh, .cfg, and such. What I'm wondering is where would the proper install directory be? Perhaps /usr/local/lib/perl would be the place for the .pl, .cfg, and other perl related files. I didn't see the permissions set on the .sh and .ksh files, nor do I understand why there is a shell extension to the binary.
I'm building and trying to run the software on FreeBSD and debian.


----------



## anomie (Jan 13, 2012)

In lieu of official documentation or a README file (which would be the right approach to follow): 

Binaries or interpreted files (.sh, .pl, et al.) would normally live in /usr/local/bin, while configuration files normally live in /usr/local/etc or /usr/local/etc/foo-app. 

If there's really no documentation to follow, it may also be instructive to look at the scripts and see what they're doing.


----------



## Alt (Jan 13, 2012)

/usr/local/lib/perl is a place for perl libraries, not scripts


----------

